# RIP Elvis, my beautiful boy



## yellow_rat_gal

My gorgeous little kitten passed away last night... I'm still hurting and I miss him deeply... He was only in my life for a few days but he will never be forgotten....

Dan and I rushed him to the vets last night because he was seemingly in pain and unable to move, then he passed a bloody stool and I guess I knew... my beautiful boy just started fading... the vets said there was nothing they could do for my little angel and he was gone... 

Rest in peace little man, you were very much loved.


----------



## feorag

Awwww, I'm so sorry. I read the title in the "new posts" and thought it couldn't possibly be your little kitten.

Did the vet have any idea what it was? if it came on that quickly it sounds like it could have been an intussusception. Unless it's dealt with almost immediately, the animal doesn't really have a chance.

Either way I was so sorry to read this after we were all so excited about him getting a lovely home! Poor wee soul!


----------



## yellow_rat_gal

The vet said it could have been due to him being abandoned, but apart from that she wasn't sure.

Dan was syringe feeding him kitten milk, and could feel his tiny heart but his pulse was weak.

I'm heartbroken to be honest. 

He was weak to start with, but we got him vet checked a few days ago and he was given a clean bill... but last night it just happened all of a sudden... and we rushed him to the vets but there was nothing they could do...


----------



## feorag

That was why I was thinking intussusception!

Still you did your best, but that'll not be much comfort at the minute!

There were 3 kittens in the box, I'm presuming the other 2 are OK, did they all go to people on here?


----------



## BADGERS MUM

Awwww i didnt see the original thread,but feorag pointed me in the direction,
RIP little Elvis,
you did your best for him and at least he wasnt abandoned in his final hours 

he will not forget you for that x


----------



## tombraider

RIP little kitten.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal

cheers guys. I'm mourning for my little man... he was purring in his last moments, so I think he knew he was very much loved.


----------



## Catherine896

Aww that is so so so sad 

You did your best.


----------



## Iliria

r.i.p little one


----------



## Drummerkid

You Didn't deserve to go.
R-I-P


----------



## Shell195

Really sorry for your loss. Sounds like Feline Infectious Enteritis to me. Years ago when I helped Cats Protection we had an outbreak and with no warning it wiped out all the kittens that were too young to be vaccinated. If it was this then there is no cure.
Night God Bless little one


----------



## AuntyLizard

RIP little Elivis I know you were much loved.

Liz


----------



## x-sweet-x-angel-x

*hi*

God Its Heart Breakin Int It


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Awww so sorry for your loss.​


----------



## sw3an29

yeah sorry to here about elvis


----------



## Potashov

*5456456456456*

http://stats.kuzstu.ru/student/ http://managementpro.ru/ ïåðåâîçêà ñêîòà datagate.ee workcalendar ñèëàíòüåâ íà÷àëüíèê óâä íà êìâ Anna Gavalda gracies.ru çàìåðçøèé ñóñëèê


----------



## Veeny

R.i.p elvis


----------

